# Canon Macro Lens



## Crashoveron (Oct 26, 2010)

Im looking to get my first Macro lense, price is a bit of an issue wouldnt be able to go over $500.   I was look at the Canon EF-S 60mm f/2.8 Macro USM or the EF 50mm f/2.5 Compact Macro Autofocus Lens. Anyone used either of these? would I limmit myself to much with a lower end lense?

thaks,


----------



## Emmanuel (Oct 26, 2010)

I am using the 50mm f/2.5 Compact Macro Autofocus Lens
must say I am not a pro, just doing it for my hobby, and by my opinion, it's a good lens !!!
I would of been happy with a bigger lens 100mm but was too expensive for me, using in just as a hobby.
I belive the pros here will be able to tell you more ...

 here is the last photo I took with that lens


----------



## TheFantasticG (Oct 26, 2010)

See if you can find a used Canon 100mm 2.8 macro (non-L IS). Buddy of mine is debating on getting the 60 and the 100, and after getting tons of reviews on both I believe he is going to go with the 100mm 2.8.


----------



## Overread (Oct 26, 2010)

First off understand that the 50mm f2.5 macro is not a true macro lens - it has macro in its name but it requires the addition of a specific lifesize converter being added to it before it is able to achieve the same level of magnification that the other true macro lenses can produce. The costs of both parts together generally results in a higher price than some other longer focal length options such as the 100mm macro. 

For a cheaper macro lens you might want to look at the sigma 70mm macro, sigma 105mm macro, Tokina 60mm macro and the tamron 90mm macro as well as the canon 100mm macro.

Essentially they are all as sharp as each other - minor variations that might show up in studio tests won't really affect real world shooting and the differences shown can be down to sample variation rather than inherently different optical performances. 
In addition with regard to magnification each true macro lens will give you the exact same framing when focused at their closest focusing point - from 60mm to 200mm the shot at the closest point will be the same - so you don't gain any magnification with differing focal lengths (though longer focal length lenses will render more of the background as blurr). 

The main differences are thus price -features and focal length - the focal length being key to understand because longer focal lengths generally give you more distance between the camera and the subject. For insect work this is often a bonus as it means you're further away when taking the shot and thus less likely to spook the insect.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 26, 2010)

> The main differences are thus price -features and focal length - the focal length being key to understand because longer focal lengths generally give you more distance between the camera and the subject. For insect work this is often a bonus as it means you're further away when taking the shot and thus less likely to spook the insect.


As mentioned, having a longer Macro lens gives you more 'room to work'...besides spooking insects, you might want that extra room so that the lens, the camera and you are less likely to block light from your subject.


----------



## Litespeed (Oct 29, 2010)

Did you do any stacking of this photo?  I have a Canon 100mm macro lens and can't seem to get this good of a shot.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Dao (Nov 2, 2010)

Personally, I also prefer using 100mm or longer for macro shots.

As far as price goes, you can consider a used macro lens or third party macro lenses such as the Tamron 90mm macro lens as well as the 105mm from Sigma.  You should be able to find one less than $500 (or maybe even less than $400 used)


----------



## Emmanuel (Nov 2, 2010)

Litespeed said:


> Did you do any stacking of this photo?  I have a Canon 100mm macro lens and can't seem to get this good of a shot.  Any suggestions?



no 
 didn't do any stacking, or anything. to be honest I took the photo as a jpeg !!
 but must also say, the animal was kind with me and allowed me to move it around, and go as close as I wanted


----------



## ChrisA (Nov 2, 2010)

Recommend the 100mm as I have that myself.  Gives you more room for shooting insects.

If price is an issue, then take a look Second Hand, and also at the Tamron 90/Sigma 105.  Both are good.  

Stacking should not be necessary to get a shot like that of the snail.  You just need to have a wide enough aperture and be far enough away (eg not a full 1:1).


----------



## dylanstraub (Nov 11, 2010)

I have the 100 mm f 2.8 macro and the 60 mm f 2.8 and for my money the 60 mm gives you the best bang for the buck. I like that it has a 1:1 magnification so your subject fills the frame. This lens is not just useful for macro's though. I actually bought it for portraiture. Since I discovered how well my macro's look it's replaced the 100 mm in my bag.


----------

